# Rotel rsx1550... Bi-amp?



## Jeebee (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm a first time HiFi owner with a pair of 683s and a Rotel RSX 1550. The purpose of this thread is to find out how to better maximize my use of that system without purchasing more stuff.

I worry my 683s (200w peak) aren't performing at their best with only 100Wpc driving them. Since I'm stuck with the 1550 and only 2ch for now, how inadvisable would it be to hookup the LF to my front mains and the HF to my surround channels and setting the Rotel to 5ch stereo? Essentially just a jerryrigged amp-assign that gives 75Wpc right? 

I'm just curious... If it's a terrible idea and I'm likely to damage something ignore the rest of my post:

The problem with this Rotel is the inability to select any multi-channel stereo options when the signal is Dolby Digital or DTS (no idea why they chose to do this). So unless I buy a bunch RCA hookups to bypass this so I can use my jerryrig I'd be stuck having to keep unplugging my AQ rocket-44s from the surround channels and somehow doubling up the connections on my mains. Any easy work arounds? should I worry at all about this or just shut off everything but the main channels and stick with a bi-wire format (I can't stand the sound of those brass jumpers)?

Thanks!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeebee,

I moved your thread to the Home Theater Receivers / Processors / Amps subforum to get a quicker response.

I am not sure if your proposal would work or not - hopefully someone that knows that receiver better than I can chime in.....


----------



## Jeebee (Jan 13, 2011)

Still nothing?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you suggesting using a receiver that was not designed for bi-amping, and forcing the rear channel amps to supply a full range stereo signal to the front channels tweeters? For an individual who's ears are so finely tuned as to find the sound of the brass jumpers objectionable you may be biting off a little more than you can...ah....listen to.


----------



## Jeebee (Jan 13, 2011)

Not saying it's a preferable setup, just want to make the most of what I have now. Frankly though, I feel pretty sheepish that I wouldn't have this problem if I just went for the 1562. Either case, I find the coding of 5ch stereo in the rotel to be accurate from Left to Right. Can one really distinguish an audible difference between a surround and front channel on an AB amp like Rotel's? I have to assume the differences would be outweighed by the benefits one gets from a bi-wire and the extra 50w... That is, If you're one of those people who believes a bi-wire/bi-amp actually can make a difference.

Are cheap brass jumpers vs a nice bi-wire cable really that hard to distinguish? There's a pretty fair chance it's all in my head, but everything sounds more muddled when there's that extra step just before the crossover.

Thanks for the input though, I should experiment a little more and see what I can or cannot pick out from wiring up that way.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I admit to not being a big proponent of bi-wire/bi-amp, but I appreciate that this threads purpose is NOT to restart that old debate. The jumpers on Bi-ampable speakers do not degrade the sound any more than if those same speakers were shipped from the factory without the bi-amp option (assuming the connections at the jumper are clean and tight). What you are proposing to do is easy, will take 2 minutes to re-wire, and I don't see much chance of doing damage. Unless your speakers crossovers cannot dissipate the additional heat. Fry your HPF and your tweeter will quickly follow it into the dumpster. So go ahead and try it, at a responsible moderate volume. Let us know what you hear.


----------

